
Share your startup – October 2018 - cx42net
IndieHackers (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiehackers.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;what-are-you-working-on-this-month-september-2018-5beaceec93) and Reddit &#x2F;r&#x2F;startups (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;startups&#x2F;comments&#x2F;9c2a92&#x2F;share_your_startup_september_2018&#x2F;) have this ritual, and it&#x27;s one post I like to read from time to time, to see people sharing their current projects, the state, and their plan.<p>I don&#x27;t see anything like this on HN and thought it would be interesting to have one, hence this post.<p>Please do a succinct post, to make this clear. A list of these, &quot;à la&quot; Reddit, is great I believe:<p>* Name<p>* URL<p>* Small description (&lt; 10&#x2F;15 words)<p>* Current stage<p>* Your plan for this month<p>Thank you! :)
======
hoos97
* SoloKeys ([https://solokeys.com](https://solokeys.com))

* Solo is the first open source security key to support the newest FIDO2 standard.

* Finishing prototype and preparing for production

* Launching Kickstarter tomorrow, Oct 3!

All comments and questions are appreciated.

------
throwaway413
HostJoy ([https://hostjoy.co](https://hostjoy.co))

Instant custom websites for rental hosts and property managers.

Early stages, pre-revenue, testing product-market fit.

Plan for this month is to soft launch to our beta customers and quickly
iterate on the feedback we receive.

Please let me know if you have an questions or comments, feedback greatly
welcome! Thank you

------
BlueAlice
Something by developers for developers:
[https://newreleases.io](https://newreleases.io) sends email and Slack
notifications wnenever there is a new version released on GitHub, PyPI, NPM,
Docker... Current goal is to spread the word about us ower the whole www. :)

~~~
stevekemp
For Github release I just subscribe to the RSS feed, and post from there to
Slack/Email as things become available.

Seems like you support more sources than that though, so you've got a fun
project!

~~~
BlueAlice
I've tried RSS feed, but needed more options. Our service offers filtering
based on pre-releases, updated releases and regex. Currently we support 9
different platforms and we plan to support more in the future. What we
discovered working on this nice project that ordering in tags and releases
feeds are not chronological, but with GitHub custom version ordering which
makes it very unrelailable.

------
mkarnicki
* Stackdraft

* [https://www.stackdraft.io/](https://www.stackdraft.io/)

* Create and present 2D/3D cloud architecture diagrams that look great.

* Stage: Launched over a month ago, currently at $120 MRR. Get your hands on the early adopter plan ;)!

* Plans: Offer team plans, more cloud service models.

~~~
gitgud
Wow I love the idea and how the landing page suggests options on what you
might like.

I appreciate good system architecture and this looks like a great way to
convey that information.

This is the current way I convey architecture diagrams
[https://old.benwinding.com/but-how/](https://old.benwinding.com/but-how/)?

~~~
mkarnicki
Glad you like it :)! Thanks for sharing the link. One of the reasons I created
Stackdraft was the thought "why cloud architecture diagrams can't look good as
well?". It's like we're constrained to crude tools, but the technology has
gone so far already :)

------
JunaidBhai
Draftss.com - Unlimited Graphic Design Service

Founders can now hire a graphic design team and request unlimited design tasks
on subscription model starting from $259/per month.

Website URL: [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com)

------
stevekemp
* DNS API

* [https://dns-api.com/](https://dns-api.com/)

* Use (git) revision-control for DNS records, served via AWS.

* Current state: Working, serving, reliable, and giving income.

* Plan for this month? Sporadic self-promotion in places like this ;)

Thank you! :)

------
KeraTerra
* Y-Productive

* [https://www.y-productive.com/](https://www.y-productive.com/)

* We've built Y-Productive to help you track your work, productivity, and distractions in one place.

* The app is fully functional and we're working on adding more high-demanded features to make your work more efficient with Y-Productive :)

* We've launched the partner's program, so we're looking for people who have the audience of developers, startupers and entrepreneurs to share the profits with them.

Feel free to contact me at kyrylo@y-productive.com

------
dinkydani
* UptimeBar - OS X notifications when your websites go down

* [https://uptimebar.app](https://uptimebar.app)

* State: Launched on PH last week!

* Plan: promotion & working on the next app - watch this space ;)

Support Indie Makers!

------
graystevens
* Breach Insider ([https://breachinsider.com](https://breachinsider.com))

* Data breach detection made easy, using pseudo-users with real information, unique to your business.

* Current stage: Bootstrapped and profitable. Working on (gradual) growth!

* Content marketing.. lots and lots of content marketing, to build our 'trust' within the community. There is nothing worse than a security startup that no-one has heard of.

------
markfer
\- Recapped.io ([https://www.recapped.io](https://www.recapped.io))

\- Go from Sales Proposal to Project Management in one dynamic page

\- Launched and post-revenue (just applied to YC)

\- AppSumo featured us yesterday as the next deal
([https://appsumo.com/recapped/](https://appsumo.com/recapped/)), and it's
been crazy hectic. Amazing feedback and revenue so far though.

------
aleanni
* Windly News * [http://windly.news](http://windly.news)

* Windly News is a curated selection of the best articles and longforms delivered weekly to your Kindle.

* Early stage, launched 2 months ago.

* Getting to break-even (!!!) + launching on Product Hunt

------
100-xyz
100-xyz

[http://www.100-xyz.com](http://www.100-xyz.com)

Lets your wifi guests land directly on your web pages Its a captive portal
plus local web server. Useful for restaurants, bars, specialty stores and
households in dense neighborhoods.

Marketing/User acquisition

Launch kickstarter/indiegogo Print pamphlets and distribute

------
jwho82
* Log My Hours ([https://logmyhours.com](https://logmyhours.com))

* Time Tracking, Invoicing, Expenses & Team Management

* Launched, 1k+ MRR

* Rebuild landing pages, working on a fun new feature, and hopefully start rebuilding our mobile app

------
adithvictor
Name:Founder Stuff URL: [https://founderstuff.xyz](https://founderstuff.xyz)
Description: A curated list of resources for founders Current stage: MVP The
plan is to add more resources and verticals

------
samgrice
_Guardian Angel

_ www.guardianangel.network

 _Guardian Angel is in the process of building an end-of-life marketplace. We
are based in London, UK.

_ Pre-seed (in process of closing a 350-500k GBP round with 365 commited).

*Hiring a lead Dev – email me if interested sam@guardianangel.network

------
thecodingmonk
Doqume.com

A semantic search engine for documents, which makes data and information
discovery more efficient

We are currently working on improving the MVP and contacting potential
customers for feedback

------
vinrob92
* Manypixels

* [https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)

* Unlimited premium design services for a fixed monthly fee

* Launched, $40k MRR

* Launch a new client dashboard

------
cx42net
Here's mine:

* Name: PDFShift

* URL: [https://pdfshift.io](https://pdfshift.io)

* Description: Convert any HTML documents to high fidelity PDF in a single POST request.

* Plans: I'm hoping to reach the 1000$ MRR (currently at around 430$). I also plan to redo the website's design and releasing a Python PDF library :)

------
leonmueller
Here's ours:

* Name: PLAYBOOK * URL: [https://www.watchplaybook.com/](https://www.watchplaybook.com/) * Pitch: PLAYBOOK is a mobile video micro-learning app on a mission to empower the world to learn faster & easier from leading experts. Learn Product, Design & Entrepreneurship in 10 min video micro-learning courses, taught by leading experts from companies like Spotify, PayPal, UBER and many more. It's 100% Free! * Plan: Get to 2000 MAU

